# Wattwürmer kaufen wo?



## Tomverl (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Bin neu hier, und auch das Brandungsangeln ist neu für uns, und hab mal eine Frage.

Wir wollen am Wochenende nach Wilhelmshaven um am Helgolandkai zu angeln,
weiss einer was da so geht und wo wir Wattis bekommen, kann mann evtl auch mit Tauwürmern oder Heringsfetzen Angeln

Samen Römer in Whv liefert keine Würmer mehr.

Oder ist vieleicht einer von euch am Samstag an dieser Stelle?#6 

Wir kommen vom Dümmersee bei Diepholz. #w


----------



## bigslizer (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Moin,
Eine Gartengabel mitbringen, am Südstrand oder am Geniusstrand selberbuddeln, in einer halben Stunde hat man genug würmer fürs Wochenende.
Am Wochenende ist in WHV "Wochenende an der Jade" da beißt nix, auser Meerjungfrauen........


----------



## Tomverl (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Hallo bigslizer,

Danke erstmal für die Auskunft, wo könnten wir es denn sonst noch versuchen?
Hooksiel?


----------



## bigslizer (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Petri,
Ja kostet aber Kurtaxe,
die Strcke von Hooksiel bis zum Geniusstrand ist super für Watwürmer und zum Angeln, die Tide muß beachtet werden, die Strömung ist sehr stark,
und Vorsicht es sind schon Schweinswale an die Angel gegangen. (das ist kein Witz)


----------



## Tomverl (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Hallo bigslizer,

Ich sehe schon in dem board sind wir richtig, vielen dank nochmal für die Antwort


----------



## Waldi (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

@bigslizer - was heißt kostet aber Kurtaxe! Mir ist noch nie auch nur im entfertesten eingefallen ich müßte irgendwo Kurtaxe für einen Angelansitz an Deutschlands Küsten zahlen. Werde ich bestimmt auch nie tun!
@Tomverl - ich habe alle niedersächsischen Nordseestrände ausgetestet. Bin dann bei der Knock bei Emden hängengeblieben. Meiner Meinung nach der noch am besten zum Brandungsangeln geeignete Platz. Da kann man sich seine Würmer auch vorher selber graben.
Zur Zeit ist aber leider die gesamte Kütenstrecke von der Knock bis WH nicht zu empfehlen. Kleine Platten und mal ein Brataal. Auch wenn man nicht unbedingt der Kochtopfangler ist gehören zu einem gelungenen Brandungsansitz auch mal ein paar Bisse und der eine oder andere Küchenfisch. Man hat wohl jetzt problemlos schon nach 1 bis 2 Minuten das begehrte zittern in der Rutenspitze doch es ist zu 99% eine Krabbe.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## pablo*escobar (3. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*



			
				bigslizer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und Vorsicht es sind schon Schweinswale an die Angel gegangen. (das ist kein Witz)...


 

:z :z #6 :z :z


----------



## Tomverl (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Hallo Leute, Hallo Waldi

Also was soll ich sagen,

Günni und ich (Tom)waren am Samstag das erste mal Brandungsangeln am Geniusstarnd, Kurtaxe haben wir nicht bezahlt.

Morgens um 8:00 Uhr haben wir 2 Stunden bei strömendem Regen Wattis gesucht, zuerst mit der Mistforke, das ging überhaupt nicht, dann mit einen Spaten, ging so, Günni hat so geschwitzt, er sah aus wie eine Dampflock.
Vieleicht hat noch einer mal nen Tip wie das vieleicht einfacher geht, außer kaufen.

Es war für 14:00 Hochwasser angesagt und wir hatten kurz nach zehn die Ruten im Wasser.
Ich hatte sofort zwei Bisse die mit einer schönen und einer untermaßigen Scholle belohnt wurden, das war dann ca. 10:45, danach hatten wir nicht einen Biss mehr, aber alle 5-7 min. waren die Wattis abgefressen, wir haben noch Tauwürmer und Heringsfetzen versucht.

Alles in allem war es ein sehr schöner erster Tag an der See, wenn auch sehr anstrengend.

Haben wir vieleicht zu spät angefangen zu Angeln, es waren ja ca. 4 Stunden vor Hochwasser.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr vieleicht noch erin par Tips hättet.

Hat einer Erfahrung mit Tauwürmern an der See, oder Vieleicht mit Gummiwürmern und Lockstoff?

Danach haben wir uns noch den Aussenhaven in Hooksiel angeschaut,
Würde sich das lohnen da mal von der rechten seite in der Fahrrinne zu Angeln?

Schönen Dank erstmal.


----------



## Waldi (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Moin Tormverl,
Habt ihr tatsächlich Euer Brandungsangeln geschafft. Seit Ihr den nur für einen Tag extra aus Diepholz an die Küste gefahren, oder seit Ihr da oben im Urlaub. 
Zum Graben eignet sich am besten eine Grabegabel. Das ist so ein Teil mit 4 unten etwas breiteren Zinken. Ein Spaten geht zur Not auch, der saugt sich aber so im Watt fest, daß es sehr mühsam werden kann. Wenn Du mit Mistforke so ein Teil mit 4 dünnen Drahtspitzen meinst ist das Teil natürlich ungeeignet. Vielleicht habt Ihr auch eine schlechte Stelle erwischt. An der Knock, meinem Stammbrandungsangelplatz an der deutschen Nordseeküste geht das zur Zeit super. 30 min graben = 100 Wattwürmer ist wohl jetzt kein Problem.
Ich hatte es ja schon gesagt, zu 99% Krabbenbisse. Ihr habt bestimmt nichts wesentliches falsch gemacht, es ist aber nun mal nicht viel los an den erwähnten Stränden.
Die zwei Platten die Ihr gefangen habt, waren auch Flundern und keine Schollen!!! 
Tauwürmer gehen auch sehr gut an der Küste. Vorallem wenn auch schon mit Aal zu rechnen ist. Heringsfetzen nehme ich immer nur als Füllmaterial für den Futterkorb als Lockstoff.
Wenn Euch das Brandungsangelfieber aber so richtig gepackt hat und ihr diese weiten Wege nicht scheut können wir ja mal gemeinsam an die See düsen. ich war erst am letzten Donnertag mit suurhusen in Zurich Nordholland und auch aus Eurer Ecke hatten sich schon mal 2 Boardies zur Knock in Emden durchgeschlagen. Also wenn Interesse besteht? Ich fahre ungern allein.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Tomverl (4. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer kaufen wo?*

Hallo Waldi,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Ja es war so, Günni wohnt in Castrop Rauxel und ich in Verl ( Bei Gütersloh,Bielefeld).
Am  Freitag haben wir uns am Dümmersee getroffen da haben wir unseren Wohnwagen (Dauercamper), Samstag morgen um 5:45 nach Whv.

So wie du es beschreibst hatten wir eine Mistgabel, wir haben aber im Baumarkt so ein Teil gesehen wie du es beschrieben hast, es sieht genauso aus wie eine Mistgabel, aber die Zinken sind ca. 1-1,5 cm breit.

Natürlich würden wir uns über ein treffen an der See sehr freuen, kann für uns nur sehr lehrreich sein.
Wir wissen im Moment noch nicht wann wir das nächste mal Fahren, ich würde mich aber sehr gerne wenn es soweit ist wieder bei dir melden.
Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tips.
Gruß
Günni und Tom


----------

